# Fischsterben in meinem Teich. Was ist los, wer kann helfen????



## mokki (12. September 2010)

Hallo,

ich hoffe auf euren Rat, da ich echt etwas verzweifelt bin.
Ich habe einen relativ grossen Teich hinterm Haus. DIeser wurde vor drei Jahren gebaggert, in diesem Sommer nochmal erweitert. Grösse: Ca. 80m x 40m.
Besatz: Viele Weissfische,Rotfedern, Rotaugen inkl.  Brut ohne ende, 3 grössere Karpfen, 2 Hechte, ein paar Aale und anderes Zeug.


Jetzt hab ich aber ein Problem, gestern habe ich einen toten Hecht treiben sehen. Das war traurig, aber ich dachte ok. Kann passieren.
Dann sah ich aber den zweiten ebenfalls tot an der Oberfläche treiben   

Nachdem ich beide geborgen hatte, viel mir noch auf, das VIELE kleine Brutfische tot waren. Sie treiben in überall herum, einige schon verwest, andere sind noch in letzten Zuckungen an der Oberfläche rumschwimmend.

Ich kann sonst nichts negatives am Wasser erkennen, ausser das es etwas eingetrübt ist (war es aber immer mal wieder).
Ausserdem gibt es aber seit ca. 3 Wochen ganz ekelhafte Algen. Diese sehen dunkelgrün/glibschig aus und stinken etwas. Wenn man diese in die Hand nicht zerlaufen die Algen geradezu.

Nun die Fragen:
Was kann da los sein?
Warum sterben die Hechte und die kleinen? Und nicht alle? Sind Hechte empfindlicher als andere Fische?
Verhungert? Sauerstoffmangel? Wasserproblem?

Was ist mit meinen Karpfen, sind die auch in Gefahr? 
Der grosse hat heute morgen noch gefressen, demnach müsste es ihm doch gut gehen oder? Grössere Weissfische sind ebenfalls noch nicht gestorben...

Kennt jemand diese ekeligen Algen und kann mir was dazu sagen?
Anbei einige Fotos:


----------



## mokki (12. September 2010)

*AW: Fischsterben in meinem Teich. Was ist los, wer kann helfen????*

und hier die beiden toten Hechte. Kann man auf diese art was erkennen?  sind die vielleicht verhungert? Ne oder?
Die waren immer munter am Rauben, wie wild.




hier ein foto vom teich. an sich war immer alles ok, zeitweise hatte ich sogar einen Eisvogel am Teich.


----------



## WaveLord (12. September 2010)

*AW: Fischsterben in meinem Teich. Was ist los, wer kann helfen????*

Hallo,

kann leider nicht allzuviel zu deinem Problem beitragen außer das es sich bei deinen zerlaufenden Algen wahrscheinlich um Faulschlamm handelt der an der Oberfläche treibt...

Denke aber das die richtigen Spezis hier Dir weiterhelfen können..

Wünsch Dir Glück das alles wieder in Ordnung kommt.

Lg


----------



## mowerpac (12. September 2010)

*AW: Fischsterben in meinem Teich. Was ist los, wer kann helfen????*

Hallo, 

Das ist ja wirklich Mist mit den toten Hechten, aber verhungert sind die imho nicht. Hab schon dünnere lebend gesehen.

Die Algen erinnern mich an die Entwässerungsgräben und flachen Seen in Nordfriesland, dort scheinen die allerdings normal und lebende Fische (auch Hechte) gibts dort auch. Die o.g. Gewässer sind halt nur sehr nährstoffreich.


----------



## jungangler 93 (12. September 2010)

*AW: Fischsterben in meinem Teich. Was ist los, wer kann helfen????*

war an nem weiher in italien der so fast gleich aus. gleiche algen. aber alle fische ok
viel glück


----------



## Silverstar (12. September 2010)

*AW: Fischsterben in meinem Teich. Was ist los, wer kann helfen????*

wasserproben entnehmen, an unterschiedlichen stellen und untersuchen lassen. dann weist du was da los ist....


----------



## BERND2000 (12. September 2010)

*AW: Fischsterben in meinem Teich. Was ist los, wer kann helfen????*

???????????????????????

Kleinfische und Hechte?
Wahrscheinlich ist der O2 wert O.K
Ph Wert ? 
Irgentetwas reingelaufen?
Fütterst du ?
Wenn ja was 
        und wieviel.?

Je mehr Info..
      je schneller kann dier vieleicht jemand helfen.


----------



## mokki (12. September 2010)

*AW: Fischsterben in meinem Teich. Was ist los, wer kann helfen????*

Hallo Bernd,

also reingelaufen ist ausser Regenwasser nichts. drumrum ist Land, von dort wird zwar Sand, Lehm etc. reingespült, aber das sollte kein Problem sein, denke ich.Wasserstand ist in letzter Zeit um ca. 50 cm gestiegen, durch den Regen.

Füttern tu ich nicht, manchmal ein paar Brotstücke oder ne handvoll Boillie, mehr nicht.

Hab was von Faulschlamm gelesen. Kann der in so "neuen" Gewässern entstehen? 
Sterben dann Hechte zu erst weil die den grössten Bedarf haben? Muss ich mir sorgen um meine Karpfen machen? Solange die noch fressen sollten die sich aber wohlfühlen, oder?


----------



## ANGELKOLLEGE_ (12. September 2010)

*AW: Fischsterben in meinem Teich. Was ist los, wer kann helfen????*

Wir hatten mal im teich das problem ein fisch hatte sich ein pilz eingefangen das sah man aber an der haut und auch starb ALLES kois schleie karauschen rotfedern und graskarpfen


----------



## carphunter1678 (12. September 2010)

*AW: Fischsterben in meinem Teich. Was ist los, wer kann helfen????*

1.entnehme mal ein paar wasserproben und schicke sie an ein labor  2.guck mal in den gelben seiten nach ob es einen experten für sowas in in deiner nähe gibt.Viel glück mit deinem See


----------



## Ossipeter (12. September 2010)

*AW: Fischsterben in meinem Teich. Was ist los, wer kann helfen????*

Frag mal den Moderator C.K. der kennt sich da sicher aus.


----------



## Steffen90 (12. September 2010)

*AW: Fischsterben in meinem Teich. Was ist los, wer kann helfen????*

50cm durch regenwasser gestiegen?
und nebendran am see liegen warscheinlich felder, oder?
durch den regen können extrem viele nährstoffe aus dem boden der umliegenden felder in den see gespühlt werden...
hechte und so kleine fische sind übrigens sehr empfindlich gegen sauerstoffmangel. (meine erfahrung)


----------



## MefoProf (12. September 2010)

*AW: Fischsterben in meinem Teich. Was ist los, wer kann helfen????*



Steffen90 schrieb:


> 50cm durch regenwasser gestiegen?
> und nebendran am see liegen warscheinlich felder, oder?
> durch den regen können extrem viele nährstoffe aus dem boden der umliegenden felder in den see gespühlt werden...
> hechte und so kleine fische sind übrigens sehr empfindlich gegen sauerstoffmangel. (meine erfahrung)



Nicht nur Nährstoffe, sondern auch Giftstoffe. Ich glaube, dass hier die Ursache zu suchen ist. Bei viel Niederschlag kann von den umliegenden Feldern leicht irgend etwas für die Fische toxisches in den See gelangt sein. 

Sauerstoffmangel glaube ich eher nicht, denn der wäre wohl schon früher aufgetreten und ein um 50 cm höherer Wasserstand spricht auch gegen Sauerstoffmangel. 

#h


----------



## mokki (12. September 2010)

*AW: Fischsterben in meinem Teich. Was ist los, wer kann helfen????*

Hm. Das regnet ja schon das ganze Jahr mal und es hat immer wieder was reingespült. 
Am warscheinlichsten ist mir zur Zeit die Variante, das die absterbenden Algen einen chemischen Prozess ausgelöst haben, der extrem viel Sauerstoff verbraucht.

Ich habe jetzt eben nochmal gefüttert und muss sagen, das ein Grossteil der Fischbrut putzmunter ist und die Brotflocken vernascht. Die Karpfen haben auch gefressen. 

Als weitere sofortmassnahme hab ich jetzt noch ne grosse Wasserpumpe reingeschmissen und pumpe das Wasser in grossem Bogen auf die Oberfläche. Das bringt doch etwas Sauerstoff, denke ich.
Morgen wird dann der Wassertest gemacht, hoffe das bringt aufschluss. Danke schon mal an alle für die Hilfen.


----------



## Pike Fighter (13. September 2010)

*AW: Fischsterben in meinem Teich. Was ist los, wer kann helfen????*

stell auf jedenfall die Werte ein. Sauerstoff ist allerdings nur schwer zu messen. hier wird es besser sein die Werte direkt am Wasser zu ermitteln (handelsüblicher O² test aus dem zoohandel, am besten von der Fa. JBL).

Werte welche wichtig sind:
KH, GH, No², NH3/4, No³, PO4, PH (morgens, mittags, abends messen), Evtl CU noch.


----------



## igler (13. September 2010)

*AW: Fischsterben in meinem Teich. Was ist los, wer kann helfen????*



> ich hoffe auf euren Rat, da ich echt etwas verzweifelt bin.
> Ich habe einen relativ grossen Teich hinterm Haus. DIeser wurde vor drei Jahren gebaggert,* in diesem Sommer nochmal erweitert*. Grösse: Ca. 80m x 40m.


Das wird warscheinlich auch schon der Grund sein.Teiche die gebaggert werden sollten erst eine gewisse Zeit später bespannt und erst nach einer gewissen Zeit soll der Besatz folgen.


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (13. September 2010)

*AW: Fischsterben in meinem Teich. Was ist los, wer kann helfen????*

Mein Verdacht sie starben an zu hohen PH-Werten !


----------



## Angelmati (13. September 2010)

*AW: Fischsterben in meinem Teich. Was ist los, wer kann helfen????*

Hy

@Gü.a.Pa

Und wie kannst du diesen Verdacht begründen?
Ich denke es bringt dem TS nichts wenn du einen Satz schreibst und diesen dann auch nicht begründest.

...

Sollten die umliegenden Felder stark gedüngt worden sein, müsste das Wasser eher sauer sein statt alkalisch .
Hoffe mal ,dasss die Werte zumindest ansatzweise Aufschluss geben werden.


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (14. September 2010)

*AW: Fischsterben in meinem Teich. Was ist los, wer kann helfen????*

@Angelmati

Begründung:
Sehr hoher Bestand an Algen fördert einen hohen PH-Wert.
Natürlich ist das nur ein Verdacht ohne Wasseruntersuchung ist eine Analyse nur ein Rate-Spiel.
Für eine genaue Analyse ist  eine Wasseruntersuchung Notwendig.

Deine Aussage, Zitat:

Sollten die umliegenden Felder stark gedüngt worden sein, müsste das Wasser eher sauer sein statt alkalisch 


Ist Falsch!
Bei stark gedüngten Feldern steigt der Phosphat-PO4³/Phosphor-P Gehalt (Düngung) und dadurch der Algenbestand bzw. der PH-Wert.
Gegebenfalls noch der Nitrit-NO² sowie der Amonium-NO4/Amoniak-NO-3 Wert an. (Der auch gefährlich für die Fische ist).


----------



## Pike Fighter (15. September 2010)

*AW: Fischsterben in meinem Teich. Was ist los, wer kann helfen????*



Gü.a.Pa. schrieb:


> @Angelmati
> 
> Begründung:
> Sehr hoher Bestand an Algen fördert einen hohen PH-Wert.


 
das ist nicht richtig. Fische sterben erstens nicht an hohen Ph Werten, sondern an stark schwankenden Ph Werten.
Ein hoher Bestand an Algen lässt in der Regel auf nicht genügend gepuffertes Wasser (Karbonathärte) schließen. dadurch springt der Ph Wert wie wild rum.
Hohe Algenbelastung verursacht (morgens/nachts)Sauerstoffmangel der mit einem sehr niedrigen Ph wert mit eingeht.
Hierdurch kann auch Nitrit und Ammonium bzw. im Tagesverlauf dann Ammoniak entstehen (wenn der Ph Wert wieder steigt.). Das liegt dannn am mangelndem Sauerstoff, welcher für die Arbeit der nitrifizierenden Bakterien nötig ist.

Deine Algenplage kann verschiedene Ursachen haben.
Nährstoffeintrag, zu wenig Mineralien (KH/GH), mangelndes Pflanzenwachstum.

ich lehn mich jetzt einfach mal weit aus dem Fenster und spiel Wertevorhersager:
KH 0°
GH max. 5°dH
PH morgens unter 5, abends über 10
PO4 0,0 mg/ltr
NO³ 0,0 mg/ltr
NO² (morgens) 0,2 mg/ltr (mittags) 0,0 mg/ltr

Bin auf die echten Werte mal gespannt...

Grüße Sven


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (15. September 2010)

*AW: Fischsterben in meinem Teich. Was ist los, wer kann helfen????*

Auf die Werte bin ich auch mal gespannt. Vor Jahren hatte ein Bekannter ein ähnliches Problem, bei ihm war am Ende der benachbarte Bauer Schuld an seinem Fischsterben, der hatte zu viel gedüngt, jedenfalls für den kleinen See(war aber mehr als doppelt so groß wie deiner) der das nicht verarbeiten konnte. 
Deine Algen und der Schlamm könnten auch in diese Richtung weisen.

Hoffe du hast das Glück dass es sich schnell klärt und du wieder in Ruhe schlafen kannst.


----------



## igler (15. September 2010)

*AW: Fischsterben in meinem Teich. Was ist los, wer kann helfen????*

So wie ich das hier lese,schlechte Werte ,Ammonium,Karbonhärte,Ph.
Das die Fische nicht an einer Überdosis Sticks gestorben sind wissen wir alle,wie soll das die Ursache klären.
Wenn jemand einen Teich mit Wasser und Fischbestz baggert entstehen Gase,Wasser ist z.B nicht entgast.
Bagger mal nen Teich mach da Fische rein dann sehen wir wie lange die leben.Ich spreche nicht vom Folienteich.


----------



## Heidechopper (15. September 2010)

*AW: Fischsterben in meinem Teich. Was ist los, wer kann helfen????*

Diese schlabbrigen Algen sind im Absterben begriffen und haben damit den Sauerstoff aus dem Wasser gezehrt! Das erklärt auch, warum Fische aller Größen tot sind.
Wie kommen diese Algen dahin? Nun, die waren schon immer da, aber es fehlte ihnen der rechte "Dünger", der ihre Population zum Explodieren bringt! Der ist dann irgendwann mit einem ordentlichen Wolkenbruch ins Wasser gespült worden und zwar vor Beginn der letzten Wärmeperiode! Nitrat? Und Spuren (!) von Phosphat waren dabei. Die hellen heißen Tage waren für ihr Wachstum ideal. Dann wurde es wieder dunkler und die für die Assimilation (Verdauung der Algen) so wichtige Sonne blieb aus. Damit auch die Sauerstoffproduktion und die Algen sterben ab! Und brauchen beim Verfaulen den letzten Sauerstoff auf. Zudem ist das Wasser auch noch recht warm, was die Sache beschleunigt. Dabei treiben sie durch ihre eigenen Faulgase auf (müßte eigentlich ein wenig müffeln am Teich) und dunkeln das Wasser damit komplett ab. Ergebnis: auch die letzten, womöglich resistenten Algen stellen ihren Sauerstoffbetrieb ein. Nun regieren Schwefelwasserstoff oder Ammoniak, je nach PH-Wert und beide sind geeignet, auch den letzten, nicht erstickten Fischen den Rest zu geben.
Todesursache hier generell: mit Düngerstoffen angereichertes Regenwasser zur Unzeit.

Gruß
Rolf

Nachsatz: Du bist leider kein Einzelfall.


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (15. September 2010)

*AW: Fischsterben in meinem Teich. Was ist los, wer kann helfen????*

@ Pike Fighter

Ich habe das mit dem PH-Wert vieleicht etwas zu einfach erklärt.

Werden bei massiver Pflanzenproduktion (z.B. Algenblüte) alle CO² Reserven (Kohlensäure und Bikarbonat) verbraucht, dann wird auch der Kalk gespalten:

CaCO²+H²O >> Ca(OH)² + CO²

Es entsteht Kalziumhydroxid (gelöschter Kalk) und der PH-Wert kann bis 11 steigen. - FISCHSTERBEN !

Allerdings kann es auch an Sauerstoffmangel gelegen haben der Morgens am größten ist (Algen Verbrauchen Nachts O²).
Auch an Nitrifikation oder an erhöhtem NH³- Wert kann es gelegen haben.

Aber nachdem  die Hechte eingegangen sind und die Karpfen fidel sind nehme ich mal aus Erfahrung an das die Hauptursache der PH-Wert war.


----------



## HD4ever (16. September 2010)

*AW: Fischsterben in meinem Teich. Was ist los, wer kann helfen????*

man ... traurig zu lesen 
hab nun nicht alles durchgelesen - hoffe du findest die Ursache ! 
son Teich direkt am Haus ist doch nen absoluter Traum :k
hoffe du wirst da bald wieder nen schönes Gewässer haben ...


----------



## BERND2000 (16. September 2010)

*AW: Fischsterben in meinem Teich. Was ist los, wer kann helfen????*



Gü.a.Pa. schrieb:


> @ Pike Fighter
> 
> Ich habe das mit dem PH-Wert vieleicht etwas zu einfach erklärt.
> 
> ...


 
Dem schließ ich mich an.
Bei Sauerstoffmangel sterben nach meiner Erfahrung erst die  Großen, die Kleinen  finden meist immer noch einzelne Stellen im Gewässer wo genug vorhanden ist.
Hecht sind nicht so sauerstoffbedürftig wie viele denken, hätten also nicht zuerst sterben sollen.
Passt einfach besser zu Ph.. 
Auch das es bisher nur so geringe Verluste gab, geht in diese Richtung.


----------



## Heidechopper (17. September 2010)

*AW: Fischsterben in meinem Teich. Was ist los, wer kann helfen????*



Gü.a.Pa. schrieb:


> @ Pike Fighter
> 
> Ich habe das mit dem PH-Wert vieleicht etwas zu einfach erklärt.
> 
> ...


 
Bei PH über 9 ist fast alles Ammonium zu Ammoniak umgesetzt! Ach ja: Wenn Fische durch Sauerstoffmangel umkommen dann in der Reihenfolge: Elritze, Forelle, Hecht, Karpfen, Aal. 

Gruß
Rolf
Der seit Jahrzehnten die Vereins-Gewässer untersucht und so einiges erlebt hat dabei.


----------



## corax (17. September 2010)

*AW: Fischsterben in meinem Teich. Was ist los, wer kann helfen????*

Hallo, 
ich habe mir gerade die Beiträge zu diesem Thema durchgelesen. Die Anzahl der Beiträge zeigt mir, daß doch ein gewisses Interesse an diesem Thema besteht. Weil nicht nur formal, sondern auch grundsätzlich Falsches geschrieben wurde, möchte ich einigen Ausführungen widersprechen:
CaCO2 + H2O >> Ca(OH)2 + CO2
wäre erst einmal die korrekte Schreibweise für die Summenformeln der Reaktionspartner. Die Anzahl der beteiligten Atome der Elemente wird mit tiefgestellter Zahl verdeutlicht, nicht mit einer hochgestellten Zahl. Da es sich hier wahrscheinlich um eine Reaktionsgleichung handeln soll, wird dies durch einen Doppelpfeil ( hin und zurück wg. Gleichgewichtsreaktion) zwischen den Ausgangsprodukten und den Endprodukten oder durch ein Gleichheitszeichen verdeutlicht. 
CaCO2 + H2O = Ca(OH)2 + CO2 
Diese Gleichung stimmt aber aus formalen Gründen immer noch nicht, weil die Anzahl der beteiligten Atome auf linken Seite nicht mit der Anzahl auf der rechten Seite übereinstimmt.
Da der Autor der ursprüngliche Realtionsgleichung von Kalk schrieb, denke ich mal, daß das so gemeint war:
CaCO3 + H2O = Ca(OH)2 + CO2
Diese Gleichung ist nun formal richtig, aber grundsätzlich falsch. Kalk löst sich nicht im Wasser! Ist aber CO2 im Wasser gelöst, dann geht der Kalk als Ca(HCO3)2 in Lösung. 
Pflanzen können aber nicht ihren Kohlenstoffbedarf bei Kohlensäuremangel durch Spaltung von Kalk beziehen! Erst recht nicht entsteht dabei gelöschter Kalk und treibt dabei den pH-Wert in die Höhe._ Pflanzen beziehen ihren Kohlenstoffbedarf, wenn kein freies Kohlendioxid im Wasser vorhanden ist, aus dem Zerfall von Ca(HCO3)2._
_Ca(HCO3)2 = CaCO3 + H2O + CO2_
_Dabei fällt unlöslicher Kalk aus. Dieser Vorgang ist annähernd pH-Wert neutral ( Gleichgewichtsreaktion ) und verläuft solange, wie von den Pflanzen CO2__ aufgenommen wird. Welcher pH-Wert sich anschließend einstellt, hängt dann von der Vollständigkeit des Vorgangs ab und davon, welche anderen Hydrogencarbonate ( Alkalihydrogencarbonate ) noch im Wasser gelöst sind. Ob ein pH-Wert von 11 erreicht wird, wage ich zu bezweifeln, weil bei höheren pH-Werten Pflanzen und Algen ihre Stoffwechseltätigkeit einstellen und der Prozeß zum Erliegen kommt_. Aber vielleicht hat der ein oder andere hier aus dem Board die entsprechende Studie dazu, praktische Erfahrungen mit Messwerten belegt, oder vielleicht möchte sich ja auch einmal ein Biologe dazu äußern. 
Grundsätzlich finde ich, daß dies hier ein sehr aktives Board ist und viele Beiträge sehr engagiert vorgetragen werden. Das ist sehr gut so. Und nach langer Diskussion kommt dann irgendwann die Wahrheit zum Vorschein.
viel Erfolg am Wochenende
Hermann


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (17. September 2010)

*AW: Fischsterben in meinem Teich. Was ist los, wer kann helfen????*

@ Corax

Die Formel ist aus einem Fachbuch.

Und einem PH-Wert von 11 habe ich schon öfters in Teichen gemessen (PH-Meßgerät) !

In der Teichwirtschaft werden auch Ph-Bäder gegen Parasiten mit solchen hohen PH-Werten angewand.

Die tötlichen PH-Werte liegen bei der Forelle bei 9,2 bei Weißfischen 10,4 bei Hechten 10,7 bei Karpen und Schleien 10,8.
Hechte erblinden bei hohen PH-Werten auch und dürfen in keine Kalkbäder.

Der hohe PH-Wert schädigt die Kiemen und erhöht auch den Amoniak Anteil der ebenfalls schädlich ist und auch die Kiemen angreift (Kiemennekrose).


----------



## Heidechopper (18. September 2010)

*AW: Fischsterben in meinem Teich. Was ist los, wer kann helfen????*

@Gü.a.Pa.

Die elektrometrische Messung von schwach gepufferten Lösungen und dazu gehört auch Teichwasser ist m. E. ein faules Ei: die relativ schlechte Leitfähigkeit der Wässer erfordeert eine extrem hohe Verstärkung des PH-Meter und damit zugleich eine hohe Verstärkung des Alkalifehlers der Glaselektrode. Und ratzfatz hast Du einen PH-Wert von 11 gemessen, obwohl der reale Wert des Wassers vielleicht bei 9,5 liegt. 
Wesentlich sicherer sind da so genannte nichtblutende Indikatorstäbchen. Sie müssen zwar etwas länger (5-10 Minuten) im Messwasser verweilen, geben aber dann einen nachvollziehbaren PH-Wert an. Zudem sind sie schön klein, es kann nichts zerbrechen und das lästige Kalibrieren entfällt auch. Dem gleich setze ich auch Flüssigindikatoren.

Gruß
Rolf


----------



## Wanne (18. September 2010)

*AW: Fischsterben in meinem Teich. Was ist los, wer kann helfen????*

Ich denke auch, dass es an verändertet PH- Werten liegt. (In welche Richtung auch immer). 
Bei Sauerstoffmangel würden zuerst die großen Fische eingehen. Hatten das gerade bei uns im Angelverein. 
Obwohl, um Sauerstoffmangel ausschließen zu können, ist es ganz wichtig morgens, mittags und abends zu messen. 

Algen explodieren förmlich nach längeren Regenfällen und damit hohen Sauerstoffeintrag. 
Wir haben am Anfang auch immer nur Nachmittags und abends gemessen. Da war der Sauerstoffgehalt immer gut. Nur morgens lag er in einem lebensunwürdigen Bereich.
Das hat damit zu tun, dass die Algen über Nacht sehr viel Sauerstoff benötigen. 

Aber da bei dir die großen Fische noch aktiv sind, glaub ich wie gesagt nicht an Sauerstoffmangel.


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (18. September 2010)

*AW: Fischsterben in meinem Teich. Was ist los, wer kann helfen????*

@Heidechopper

Indikatorstäbchen und Flüssigindikatoren, damit habe ich auch schon gemessen, und hatte auch keine anderen Ergebnisse. Dabei halte ich Flüssigindikatoren bei Eigentrübung des Wassers für zu ungenau.
Messe (Untersuche)seit 25 Jahren Monatlich über 30km Fließgewässer sowie 6 Teiche auf O² ; O²Sättigung ; PH-Wert ; SBV(Karbonathärte) ; NO² ; NHO² ; NH4/NH3 ; PO4³ sowie Clorid.

Ich möchte nur darauf hinweisen das es hier um einen Teich geht und nicht um ein Fließgewässer in dem kaum der PH-Wert auf 10 oder 11 ansteigt, wogegen es in einem Teich wohl möglich ist.

@ Pike Fighter
Zitat:
das ist nicht richtig. Fische sterben erstens nicht an hohen Ph Werten, sondern an stark schwankenden Ph Werten.
Ein hoher Bestand an Algen lässt in der Regel auf nicht genügend gepuffertes Wasser (Karbonathärte) schließen. dadurch springt der Ph Wert wie wild rum.

Wie ich ich in einem vorangegangenen Post geschrieben habe lösst der hohe PH-Wert das Fischsterben aus (Erhöhung des NH3).
Durch die hohen NH3-Werte werden die Kiemen der Fische geschädigt (Kiemennekrose).
Auch ein hoher Algenbestand muß nicht auf einen niedrigen Karbonat-Wert hinweisen.
Habe selbst einen Teich und habe dort auch immer viele Algen und Wasserpflanzen. Mein Karbonatwert liegt bei 3,2.

Liegt die Karbonathärte unter 2 sollte der Teich Mit Kohlensaurem oder Brandkalk gekalkt werden.

Was letztendlich zum Fischsterben geführt hat kann nur durch eine Wassermessung herausgefunden werden. Die hätte allerdings sofort gemacht werden sollen.


----------



## Heidechopper (18. September 2010)

*AW: Fischsterben in meinem Teich. Was ist los, wer kann helfen????*

@Gü.a.Pa.: Da kann ich mit! Seit 1979 bin ich auch für die Stillgewässer unseres Vereines zuständig. Sowohl routinemäßig als auch bei Zwischenfällen. Ich untersuche 2 x im Jahr an 20 (!) Probenahmestellen in 18 Gewässern. PH-Werte von >9,5 sind mir bisher nicht untergekommen. Wohl aber niedrige O2-Werte um 2 mg/L; namentlich bei Fischsterben! Dabei war meist auch das Nitrit hoch. Meine Standard-Parameter sind regelmäßig: Temperatur in Luft und Wasser (hier benutze ich ein Digital-Thermometer), Sauerstoff und Sauerstoffsättigung, PH, Nitrat, Nitrit, Ammonium, Phosphat, Erdalkalihärte und Carbonathärte. Und nicht zuletzt Aussehen und Geruch der Probe.

Gruß
Rolf


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (18. September 2010)

*AW: Fischsterben in meinem Teich. Was ist los, wer kann helfen????*

@Heidechopper

Da haben wir beide ja das gleiche Ehrenamt. ;-)

Wir hatten auch mal vor ca.10 Jahren ein Fischsterben in einem Teil unseres Fließgewässers mit O²-Mangel sowie sehr hohen Nitrit-Werten.
Nach meinen Untersuchungen kam das gleiche Ergebniss wie bei den Amtlichen (Polizeiliche Proben) heraus. Die Ursache lag an Sauerstoffmangel durch hohe Nitritwerte bei der "Nitrifikation" (O² Verbrauch bei der Nitrifikation = 4,3mg/l O² für 1mg/l NH4-N).

Bei unserem Fließgewässer (Aisch) handelt es sich um eion Gewässer das sehr Kalkreich (härtegrad > hart <)ist.Der Jährliche PH-Wert liegt im durchschnitt bei 7,8-8,4 und die Karbonathärte bei 6,4-7,5.

Hohe PH-Werte (über 10) kommen wie schon angesprochen meistens in Teichen vor. Da ich in Franken im Aischgrund Wohne eines der größten Teichgebiete der BRD gibt es schon  in den Aufzucht - Teichen ab und zu PH-Werte über 10.

Ich würde dir auch empfehlen bei deinen Untersuchungen auch mal die Phosphat/Phosphor sowie die Clorid-Werte mal zu messen.
Empfehle dir auch (wenn du es noch nicht kennst) das Heft "Chemische Wasseruntersuchung und Beurteilung" vom VDSF.


----------



## Heidechopper (19. September 2010)

*AW: Fischsterben in meinem Teich. Was ist los, wer kann helfen????*

kein Problem, 
ich bin auch beruflich mit Analysen aller Art befasst und habe zudem eine große Abwasseranlage in meiner Betreuung.

Grüne Teiche habe ich schon oft erlebt, da sich Teichbesitzer sowohl aus der Firma als auch privat an mich wenden. Bisher habe ich allen helfen können, wenn sie denn meine Vorschläge umsetzten.

Gruß
Rolf


----------



## corax (19. September 2010)

*AW: Fischsterben in meinem Teich. Was ist los, wer kann helfen????*

@ Gü.a.Pa
Ich bleibe dabei, daß die von dir veröffentlichte "Formel" falsch ist und keinen Sinn macht. Vielleicht kannst du mir ja das von dir erwähnte Fachbuch nennen, damit ich da mal selbst nachschauen kann.
Ich glaube, daß hier im Zusammenhang mit pH-Wert und Kalk ein großes Durcheinander besteht. Landläufig wird der Begriff "Kalk" für die unterschiedlichsten Verbindungen verwendet. 

1. Kalk  =  CaCO3, natürliches Vorkommen als Kreide, Marmor, Kalkstein. Löst sich in der Natur in Wasser in Gegenwart von CO2 als Ca(HCO3)2, ist ein Teil der Härtebildner im Wasser und hat keinen direkten Einfluß auf den pH-Wert. Der Lösungsvorgang ist ein sehr langsamer Prozeß. Die natürlichen Vorkommen sind für alle sichtbar noch da. 

2. Branntkalk  =  CaO, auch Ätzkalk. Löst sich im Wasser unter Bildung der sehr starken Base Ca(OH)2  und hat direkten Einfluß auf den pH-Wert, der in wässriger Lösung deutlich in alkalische Bereiche steigt. 

3. gelöschter Kalk  =  Ca(OH)2, siehe unter 2.

Gü.a.Pa., wenn du den pH-Wert eines Teiches ermittelst, nachdem du, oder ein anderer, Branntkalk oder gelöschten Kalk in den Teich geworfen hast, dann kannst du durchaus pH-Werte von 11 messen. Irgendwo hier hast du ja von pH-Bädern oder Kalkbädern gegen Parasiten geschrieben. Ich halte nach wie vor pH-Werte von 11, hervorgerufen durch Stoffwechselvorgänge von Wasserpflanzen und Algen, nicht für möglich. 
Gruß
Hermann


----------



## Heidechopper (20. September 2010)

*AW: Fischsterben in meinem Teich. Was ist los, wer kann helfen????*

Aus dem Grunde ist es auch besser, sich über die Wasserhärte, die aus Erdalkalihärte (Ca, Mg) und der Carbonathärte (freies CO3--) zu unterhalten. 
Weiches Wasser enthält sehr wenig "Kalk" und kann viel freie "Kohlensäure" enthälten, die sich aus der Luft löst. Solche Wässer können nach Unwettern aber eher versauern, wie das hier in der Heide vorkommen kann (hier gibt's nur "Heidesand"). Stark Ca-haltiges Wasser hat dagegen den Vorteil, solche Säureschübe abzupuffern, das so genannte Säurebindungsvermögen. Aber es wird aufgrund der guten Mineralien auch das Wasserpflanzenwachstum gefördert.
Und nun kommt die in der Schule im Biounterrricht sehr sehr gehasste Assimilation zum Zug: Alle grünen Wasserpflanzen benötigen CO2 zum Assimilieren, wie ja bekannt ist. Kommt über die Luft nichts rein, dann holen sie sich das aus dem Wasser! Da es zwischen freiem CO2 und dem Carbonat-Ion ein Gleichgewicht gibt, wird also immer mehr Carbonat zu CO2 umgesetzt. Das Calzium, welches nun sein Gegenion Carbonat nicht mehr zur Verfügung hat, wird sich nun, sehr vereinfacht gesagt, OH-Ionen (Lauge-Ionen) aus dem Wasser holen. Damit steigt dann der PH-Wert rasant an mit allen seinen Folgen. Zudem sterben die Wasserpflanzen durch den CO2-Mangel ab und erzeugen somit keinen Sauerstoff mehr. 

Puuuh, ich hoffe, jetzt niemanden verwirrt zu haben.

gruß
Rolf


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (20. September 2010)

*AW: Fischsterben in meinem Teich. Was ist los, wer kann helfen????*

@ Corax

Zur Formel, die nachgestellten Zahlen wie du sagst stehen unter den Buchstaben, ist bei meiner Tastatur nicht möglich.

CaCO3 + H2O >>>> Ca(OH)2 + CO2
(Denke dir die Zahl untenstehend)

Die Formel stammt aus dem Buch " Limnologische Grundlagen der biologischen und chemischen Gewässeruntersuchung"
von Sabine Fleischhauer-Rösing (Dipl.-Biol.)
erschienen 1993

Weiteres fand ich auch in einem Handbuch neueren Datums der VDSF-Umwelttechnik (Merk)
Titel "Chemische Wasseruntersuchung und Beurteilung"

Zitat aus dem Handbuch:
Während der Vegetationszeit kann der PH-Wert vor allem in  stehenden Gewässern mit reichlich Pflanzenbestand im laufer des Tages..... Beim der pflanzlichen Assimilation....Hydrogencarbonat, Kohlendioxid entzogen, es entstehen OH Ionen und dadurch steigt der PH-Wert bis auf 11 an.

Zum Kalken in Gewässer, nach einer Kalkung kann (steigt) der PH-Wert natürlich auf 11 steigen aber das meinte ich nicht!!
Außerdem werden Kalkbäder in Gefäßen (Behälter) durchgeführt und nicht im Teich.
Bei Wasserkalkungen im bespannten Teich darf der PH-Wert wenn Fische vorhanden sein nicht auf 11 steigen, da ist genau die Kalkdosis einzuhalten.

@ Heidechopper

Dein Posting finde ich nicht verwirrend, sondern sehr gut Erklärt! #6
So eine gute Erklärung würde ich mir wünschen auch zusammen zubringen!
Schließe mich deiner Meinung voll an.

Möchte noch dazusagen das wir hier im Aischgrund (Franken) in unserem Fluß sehr hartes (kalkreiches)Wasser haben,Karbonathärte bis 6,7
vieleicht sagt dir "Iphofen-Gibswerke" was!


----------



## corax (20. September 2010)

*AW: Fischsterben in meinem Teich. Was ist los, wer kann helfen????*

Ich habe meinen Beitrag ( #28) abgeändert. Der geänderte Text ist durch kursive Schrift deutlich gemacht.
Gruß
Hermann


----------

